# There is something very strange going on on this Forum



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

:? :? :? I have just read page 4 of Name the Song and I seem to have 2 or three posts on that page about the Jolsen Story.

I did'nt post any of them, the only one I posted is on the last page.
Who is doing spooky things and using my name 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Something*

:lol: :lol: :lol: I got over the shock of seeing my name where I didnt expect it and took another look, and guess what    Its old postings from the last time we played Name that song. wheeeeeeew thats a relief, I was feeling really spooked. 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Well 8O :? 8) :lol: lol sizeuk, i knew that lol lol lol ooooooooooooooooome tummy hurts,    u bin drinkin with Pusser agin ave ya?


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Something*

  I think I am finally losing my marbles, I dont need a drink these days to act odd, so if anybody finds any marbles they could be mine. :? :?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Marbles!!!!Marbles? don't mention M............their'll be after em and yer spanners me girl, hush them thar is big yella things, gropy blue things crazy skull and crossbones lurking round here including the new geoff 2 (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekwhateffer next!!oh i nearly scared meself then!  :roll:


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Raine I think you found those marbles and ate em all up. Its either that or my happy tabs


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Yes indeed something very strange, 
people complain about over zelous moderation in removing duplicated and one line "junk" postings but continue to post about unrelated stuff. I happened to put a post on relating to another web site where many of us came here from and within 24 hours it had gone. Yet others put links on to other forums opening and dont get moderated. Lets see if this stays on very long. OkToGo is back on line 
We lost a good poster on here Steve, AveryWildWildCamper I dont know why but I suspect for similar reasons I am getting fed up with the trivia that is now coming onto this forum


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Where did "many of you come from"?

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

At the time this one started a couple of other boards stopped for what ever reasons, and another largish board was getting boring.
motorhomefacts has filled a gap and grown, but is in danger of straying too far from the core topic which would be a great pity


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Well said Dodger, I too am getting fed up of the unrelated trivia on these boards.

Don't think it will be long before I 'chuck in the towel'.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, that would be this one but you'll have to catch it quick before it gets wiped off http://www.OkToGo.co.uk


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Ian, I was unaware of that one. The only other two related ones I frequent are:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/
and its sister group
http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-living/

Both are long-lived, stable, and moderated with a combination of a light touch and peer pressure.

Frankly when MHF started I was concerned about fragmentation, but came in later when it seemed to be having no adverse effect that I could detect.

Dave


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I am a relative newcomer and have very much enjoyed taking part in the motorhome related discussions and hope I may have contributed a little.
However, I am becoming disenchanted with wading through trivia, which is not the same as humour (like what Pusser does from time to time).
Could I make a suggestion, is it possible to split the site somehow so that the Trivial streams are on one part and the Motorhoming bits on another - we can then choose what we want to look at.
BillD


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't gone back to analyse it, but I wonder if it is simply due to the General Chitchat category. I do recall when originating posts that the topic didn't fit any of the other categories, so reluctantly resorted to General Chitchat as a "catch-all".

Perhaps we simply need a General category as a catch-all for motorhome topics and an Off-Topic category for chit-chat.

I don't think the answer is to stop off-topic chat, which is part of the community, particularly over the less motorhome active winter months (for us unlucky WORKING full-timers back in Blighty, anyway ....).

Similarly, we mustn't disaffect those knowledgeable contributors for whom the wheat-to-chaff ratio is getting unacceptably low.

Given that this is not an email list, that is, members must read the material by choosing links from a webpage, perhaps a clearer segregation is indeed the simple answer for the best of both worlds.

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

If over zelous moderation has occured then it is probably me  

I look through the forums three or four weeks after the last thread and unless there is a shred of info or advice that someone may want/ need in the future I have deleted it. I didn't think that it was worth keeping some of the posts which are funny/witty/topical at the time but are not really useful. I am sorry if people have been upset by me doing this, and I will stop it immeadiately, if not sooner  It will save me a lot of time as it is quite time consuming to look back and read all the threads.  

I agree with the above posts though, I feel the forum may be in danger of being swamped by such posts and that is why they have been deleted after a decent time scale after anyone who wants too can add to them or have a good laugh. They are an integral part of the friendly atmosphere that exists here, but I cannot see they need to be kept. But that is my own view and I have never meant to be a censor. Just censorbill :lol: 
Sorry! Helen


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Well said Helen,, I have had a couple of emails also of similar opinion


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well I,ve been on this forum for quite a while and like to think that i can give good useful and interesting information to those who request it, and similarly like to receive the same when i require it, i would agree about there being a lot of duff posts but this is partly due to the site being so popular and being maybe a victim of its own success. With so many members you're bound to get it.
Daves (DA Burleigh) suggestion is a good one, and has hit the nail on the head, maybe two new forums, one for 'motorhome related chitchat' and 'general chitchat' is an excellent idea and also a friendly reminder about forum etiquette and the importance of posting in the correct forum in a prominent postion would help.
Another thing that i would like to see dissapear is the dreaded spanners, this only encourages people to post one liners to bump up their score, do away with that and have more info displayed about the poster instead (type of motorhome etc).

A quickie for the moderators, without them doing their thankless task i'm sure we'd have a lot more problems than this isolated case, i for one have no problems whatsoever if they trawl through previous posts and delete the irrelevant posts, so if your post count has suddenly dropped by a big amount, then perhaps you ought to rethink about what you're talking about!

Finally, a message to Ian, very sorry to hear you feel that way, but i don't think it warrants 'chucking the towel in', i for one would be sorry to see you go.

pete.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hear hear Pete. Agree with all you have said


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Okay I agree with the removal of trivia, I do not enter into these threads, I have tried to avoid chitchat, sometimes-unavoidable, if no response would appear ignorant.

I am also getting disillusioned by the fact that genuine threads are being used for banter by some, I even mentioned this on a topic recently, I posted a reply to try and get it back on topic. Only to find that it has deleted, what is the point of me trying.

As for deleting, I would like to hear from the moderator who decided to delete my complete thread, (there are some cowboys out there writing jokes).

There was no offensive or vulgar content, just a lot jokes that I and over 20 other members took the time and effort to write.

As for spanners and post counts, a complete and utter waste of time, My own post count goes down on a regular basis, leading me to think that my posts are not worthwhile.

My rant is over and so I think is my membership of this site, for the first time I have found myself looking for another site.


Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not guilty on that one as far as I know Rob, I thought the whole topic had been moved to jokes but just had a look and it is not there. Perhaps it was an error as we only get one chance when deleting and it could have beeen a slip of the finger. As to your comment that your posts are not worthwhile I totally disagree. everyones posts are important if they have been deleted it is because they have perhaps lost their relevance. Please do not think you are not a worthwhile forum member without each individual the whole would not be what it is. At the very least airing this gives everyone the chance to formulate where the forum is going and that is democracy. We would miss you and your humour, don't go 8O


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

Likewise not guilty on this, but surely the point is if it's relevant keep it - it may be a reference point for others in the future. For trivia / jokes etc surely once the topic has run its course then it should be deleted to save space. 
Perhaps a PM to the instigator of the topic before a moderator deletes would be in order?
Others above have pointed out the level of trivia, and sometimes it annoys me; what we don't want is people leaving the forum because there is too much dross. We have perhaps become too successful on here - don't spoil it chaps, keep it relevant .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Rob (motorhomersimpson) for me, has always been a contributor of interesting and worthwhile information on this forum, there was nothing wrong with his 'cowboys writng jokes' thread and whoever deleted it has made a serious boo boo here, can it be resurrected and placed in the jokes forum. I wouldn't have called this thread irrelevant, if you dont want to look at it then you dont have to, a good joke every now and again brightens up your day, what i personally dont like and was referring to is the general totally non related to motorhomes chit chat and one liners that goes on, these should be removed every once in a while.

If you're still out there Rob, i think you should seriously reconsider, there will be loads on here sorry to see you go.

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Helen for your kind words.

Pete, as ever you have the knack of coming up with the right words at the right time, thanks mate.

The problem I have is this; I joined, knowing little about motorhomes several months ago (although through the efforts of many members expertise, I now know a lot more, thank you all.), and the main reason I got involved, well I was doing my usual thing, just looking in on the site and not posting, that was until the day I saw someone giving Dave (Nukeadmin) a hard time in General chat, about the site being boring and lacking any humour.

I decided, right or wrong, that I had something I could contribute, so I started posting, mostly humour (others may disagree, your entitled to your opinion), and soon found I was posting about some of the tech things that I could help with.

As for my post being moved from general chat, that happened the last time we had this kind of discussion on the boards, I had no problem with that, in fact, I was about to suggest it anyway, but when I started the thread, there was I believe, no Jokes section, hence, the reason I posted it in general chitchat.

About the count/spanners issue, it does concern me that people will come to these boards, and as I have done in the past, look to their count, and a lot of the count is made up of idle banter.

As for this thread running it’s course, I strongly disagree, when people join the site, they will look around the site, if humour is their cup of tea, they would have hopefully enjoyed the thread, no matter how old it’s got, humour may not have anything to do with motorhomes directly, but just take a look at the many members that are humorous, yet are still able to help others with problems, it all adds to the site in one way or another.

Another reason I am so upset by this situation, is that there have been very good members on here, that have complained about their count going backwards, and have since stopped posting, very sad I believe.




Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

So we have a phantom post deleter! In the last 4 months or so I have deleted approximately 5 posts and no threads. I have seen plenty of my own posts and some threads deleted which has been very frustrating!

I miss Rob's jokes to, most of them were very good. Unfortunately someone thought they were trivia!

I feel we have a good mix of subjects in here. If you don't like a particular subject don't bother reading it. Yes you will always get a irrelevant post just like any conversation someone will put their foot in it at times. Only here it is in print.

I'm not particularly intrested in wild camping but I stil have a look now and again, I have a broad range of intrests and tut at some of the posts now and again but so what it really doesn't bother me. Lifes too short to fret about things.

In many ways I feel this site is like an old pair of slippers, I can go away for a while and upon return slip back in and feel at home. I have found loads of useful information, had a good laugh, felt anger at hearing the way some people have been treated and hopefully helped someone out here and there.

I am new to this motorhome lark, first 'van nearly two years old. I love it and hopefully will grow very old and very wise as to all it's in's and out's, up's and down's. Hopefully I will still be here in many years to come with or without my box of spanners and my three zillion post count of which one zillion will be rubbish one liners to some of you!!!!

Keep smiling.  Apparently it takes less effort to smile than frown.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes Rob some excellent words, we have lost some excellent contributers. I hope we don't lose any more.

Personally I only delete if something is totally offensive. Most of my moderating goes on correcting the odd spelling mistake, even though my spelling is terrible. Inserting the odd space or quotes to tidy up a thread and hopefully make it more coherent.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maverick,

Wow. Is you motorhome *****-and-span if you are so tidy?

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The typo wasn't deliberate, but feel free.....


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just going back to what PeeJay mentioned about splitting General chitchat from a motorhome chitchat, would it not be just as easy for members to mark their postings as "Non Motorhome" or NMH in the subject line? just an idea used on another furom I subscribe too..we use NB after subject title, then other members have the choice whether to read that post or not!

NB = Non Boat btw. used in the Yachting and Boating world forums

A good reason for doing it this way is to keep forum pages to a minimum regarding headings under which to post, we do seem to have a lot at the moment in here!

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Many thanks to the Moderators and Nuke for looking after the Site.I look forward to my daily perusal.Dont feel sorry Helen you are doing a grand job and it is appreciated.I must admit that I am not so keen on some of the chit chat but realise that we cover a broad spectrum of personalities.It would be interesting to meet some of you sometime.It was a shame that I missed BillD when I was at Maker.
Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to, HelenB, Maverick and Bognormike, for replying to my question.

It was never my intention to criticise the moderators, nor do I think I did, in fact, I appreciate fully, the hard work that they do, and all the time they put in.

All I wanted is a reason for deleting my thread with 87 jokes, by myself and if I remember correctly 25 members, at least then I could maybe understand it better, and come to terms with my loss.

In the parting words of `young mister Grace` of `Are You Being Served Fame`

` You’ve All Done Very Well`.


Rob.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I would like to ask a question. Are there people who don't have a choice about which thread they read, does it all come down the phone or something, and I.m serious here, do they just get the whole lot or can they pick and choose, if they can ,surely they don't have to read the things that annoy them, i thought that was what general chitchat was for. If they do get the whole lot, i can understand them getting cross, so what is it, do you get EVERYTHING or do you have a choice.
I for one enjoy the humour. I certainly don't like the grumbling, but if there IS no way of avoiding the threads you don't like, maybe something needs to be done. Can someone please tell me!! I remember getting told off when i first joined and to say it really really hurt and surprized me was an understatement, i did not know what i was supposed to have done wrong, i was having fun talking to people who also had mhomes, about various different subjects and WHAM! So, what do we do, all just talk about mh all the time or interact with each other. HELP!!! and i shall keep my head down till i know!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I dont recall deleting any "complete" thread, if I did I apologise.

In the main I tend to go for the one or two liners that dont relate to any of the serious topics. 
I have never deleted a techical or help post, quite the opposite having done stickies from time to time on others posts where they are of more than general interest. I did "unsttick" one recently at the request of the poster as he/she explained the matter had now been resolved but that post is still there

It is surprising if you trawl through the threads on the site how many times a single thread can get duplicated - these have been my main target


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I am afraid to post what I am thinking, but it looks like we need a whingers forum or maybe toning it down a bit, a "site suggestions" forum....seriously, and the general chitchat forum should be allowed to do just what it says on the Tin. There are enough sections for the serious and one or two for the frivolous. Lets not get into nit picking...this is a great site/forum with lots to offer everyone, oldhands and newbies. 
It earnt its keep for me recently when someone answered a question that I desperatly needed an answer to, and every day I read posts where folks are finding out the solutions to their motorhome problems. I am sure that you don't mean to "knock" but it does look that way in the reading of some of the above posts.
As Michael Winner might say "calm down , calm down its only a forum"
Mike


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Haven't a clue who Michael Winner is but very good post Spykal :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have read through the posts and came to the conclusion that those who are irritated by trivia etc are referring to Motorhome topics that get side tracked into trivia etc. They cannot possibly be refering to a topic clearly labeled jokes if they don't like reading jokes.

I'm afraid I am a guilty Pusser for side tracking issues and my only excuse is that when someone posts something which sparks off a thought I put it down. I can try and not do this but I would say that if I was spending an evening with another member on here, sipping wine under the stars I do hope I don't end up spending the whole evening talking about motorhomes.

e.g. If someone posts something regarding electric steps and the voltage and pounds per square inch it takes to push them out that's fine. But if I have just recently fallen arse over tit down some electric steps I would probably relate the story which is off technical topic.

I agree with Spykal that there is an appropriate section for virtually every flavour of motorhoming and to have one section for jokes and one for General topics mainly non technical stuff does seem to be to be reasonable. Perhaps moderators time permitting, could drag posts into a more appropriate section when they are not in the right slot.

I am fully aware that a lot of stuff I stick up is a pain in the arse for some while for others it may be entertaining. For those that find me irritating please note there is a large Smurf next to the name Pusser and I would have thought easily skipped over where necessary. 

I can understand those whose posts have disappeared into thin air being upset although whether anyone has 1 spanner, five spanners or ten spanners seems to me an irrelvence. You are welcome to one of mine if you think you have come up short. So I do hope those suggesting they may leave because of it reconsider and I agree with whoever said that perhaps a PM to the originator of the Topic is a good idea before it gets the bin.

For those who find certain stuff irritating I understand their point of view if they are concentrating on technical issues and then half way down I am talking about Iraq. But remember that we are killing Iraqis so they may have the freedom of speech which we enjoy on here - or do we?


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

There have been some excellent suggestions stirred up about 'improving' this site. I for another appreciate the hard work that goes into keeping control of something like this and appreciate it.
It is and should be a ready source of informed (and occasionally opinionated) information.
I, also, cannot see the point of the numbers and spanners, quality is more important than quantity! I would be happy to see a more accurate description of the person rather than the description 'part-timer', etc. so that we can visualise each other better. A limit on the use of emoticons wouldn't come amiss either!
The splitting of the site into MH and off -topics sounds an excellent idea as there seem to be a number of the more productive members that are getting disenchanted with all the trivia and we don't want to lose them, do we?
This, I feel, should not be viewed as revolution but rather evolution.

BillD

P.S. Sorry I couldn't get over to meet you Rowley - hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Drifter for replying.

Oh well, look’s as if Maverick was right, we do have a phantom deleter then.

I have never been that bothered with spanners and my own count; if I were, I would have posted on the trivia threads, which would bump it up in no time.

I’m more concerned about the people that it does affect, we have lost some decent members on here recently, I think because of this, perhaps they felt hurt when their count was going down, not to sure.

I’m annoyed about the deletion of my post, but to be fair, I suppose, the moderators have their hands full at the moment, and mistakes can happen.

Without the characters we have, the site would not be so entertaining, these people have a lot to contribute, and should not been blamed for all the problems, the site is growing fast, and needs time to settle.

It also goes without saying, the many tech people and experienced campers that give their time, and all of us that are learning, all have something to contribute to the success of this site.

I do think there needs to be a balance when replying to a thread though, if the person is a serious type, try to answer accordingly, on the other hand, if the person seems as if they would appreciate humour, then answer it that way, if your so inclined, but always try to avoid going off topic, not always easy, but can be done.

As was mentioned earlier by Dave (D A Burleigh) and Pete (peejay) about separating the general chitchat, I visit a non-motorhome site, and on there, they had experienced the same problems we have here, off topic, trivia and chitchat.

Their solution was to have a General Chat strictly for talk relating to the cars only (ours would be motorhomes), and a Lounge forum were anything goes, perhaps it could replace the jokes forum, jokes could then be included in this forum.

I really don’t think it’s fair to start blaming the people that want to chat away about anything and everything, after all, a lot of people like myself came here without knowing a lot about motorhomes, so they really would have little to say, if the site was strictly only motorhome talk related.

I had said earlier, that I was fed up with the trivia and banter, but that is only because decent threads about tech issues, etc, turn into complete off topic talk, having a lounge area won’t necessarily change that overnight, but it may help.

Anyway, I’m off to play now, so I’ll let you grown-up’s, to do all the talking.

Homer……….Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

How about if the regulars put a note on 'one liners' or' by the ways' to the effect of delete this comment after x number of days if you want to. Remember Pusser gave me carte blanche to delete any of his comments if I thought it best. Then a mod could keep the thread purely on the topic and it wouldn't get watered down by irrelevency or annoy the purists, or be joined by other side tracks so thread loses it's way. I know I have sometimes posted a thread which although valid at the time isn,t important or interesting to anyone else apart from the person I am repling to.That way I wouldn't end up feeling very guilty as I am now. :wink:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

What we need to understand is that forums are not like chatting in a pub round a table. In a pub someone can butt in with a quip at any time to bring a titter which is great, doesnt break the flow and the topic of conversation continues until its natural end. However in a forum if a topic is started and after maybe one proper answer a quip is thrown in there then tends to be a stop to the tread and the quip takes over.

(BTW Im sitting here in a glass house with a pile of rocks in my hand)

I know its very tempting to throw a one liner in, I know Ive done it many a time but it does tend to throw the tread off coures or stop them and I for one tend to ignore threads of a serious nature once one or two quips have started not because I have no sence of humour but more because the quips are predominantly injokes. My solution is put the quip line at the end of a suggestion if possible.

God I sound like a real old bore dont I!!!


A


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep - but wisdom you have and I agree 100%

Just dawned me how much the prob is because I have answered your last line and the topic is now whether or not you are boring old ......


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK time for me to step in and break it up 

I have created a new forum section called Off topic chat, Can all non motorhome related chit chat be posted in there from now on. I have enabled auto deletion on that section so anything in that section only that hasnt been replied to in the last 30 days will automatically be deleted.

This is to make the mods life easier.

I have also re-worded the description for the General Chat section to state it is for General Motorhome Chat only.

I have read all your comment and personally i think the forums still work ok, but i can see all the points and playing the devils advocate i also see all the sides of the story etc.

We are just a victim of our success as we grow and grow, it becomes a little harder to keep everyone on track and enjoyng themselves as with any community Virtual or otherwise the more people involved, the more personalities and different sensibilities etc become involved.

btw Steve didnt leave the forums because his threads were removed or anything of that sort, just a clash of professional opinions on a few subjects.

I have also updated the forum rules http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=rules and added a section on not hijacking threads away from the instigators subject matter, I understand that people will make humerous comments etc, and i for one enjoy these sometimes, but as long as they are one offs and the entire thread doesnt dive down a bolthole in a completely different tangent.

I will also look into whether i can filter the last 20 posts block on the front page to not show threads from the new Off Topic section if that is what people want ????

All comments welcomed 

btw I personally have never removed anyones threads as far as i can remember, and i never delete links etc, I believe in healthy competition and normal link swapping (Non commercial), I have always had that ethos on MHF and will continue to do so. I think we have the best site so im not worried if other sites spring up or go down for that matter


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Excellent Dave a sensible solution


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely agree with you Helen, excellent news.


Homer......Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You're doing a grand job Helen and if I may say so, an impossible one. One man's post is another man's recycle bin.

Well, I think its time for me to get my kitbag and hammock and make my way over to the Trivia section. Get your handbag Rainey and I'll meet you over there.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can see both sides & whilst I don't bother much with the trivia & word games etc. they do keep the forum alive when there isn't much going on. Sounds like a good solution having an Off Topic chat where anything in there that isn't current will eventually disappear & keeping the General chitchat a bit more focused towards motorcaravanning & possibly other serious discussions.
I am always sorry to see people leave a forum possibly from a misunderstood, badly worded post or some other reason.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, the subject at the end of a topic often bears little resemblance to that with which the thread was started as the discussion gets sidetracked.
Rather than deleting posts - which only annoys, could the mods just move then to a more relevant section of the forum (more work for the mods I know, but hopefully it shouldn't be necessary too often).


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good idea Rob I for one will use the split option more in the future and do as you suggest :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Dave, that would be this one but you'll have to catch it quick before it gets wiped off http://www.OkToGo.co.uk


Hmmnn, well the post didn't get wiped off, as I hope everyone now appreciates, but the board seems to.

www.OkToGo.co.uk seems no more.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

They finished a couple of weeks ago, the server had financial difficulties and went under I believe.


----------

